# FYI- 2010 Mazda CX-7 needs a Honda antenna adatper



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

FYI- 2010 Mazda CX-7 needs a Honda antenna adapter

I have a 2010 Mazda CX-7 that I replaced the HU in. When I called around, everyone had a dash kit for the 07-08 models, and didn’t have any listing for anything newer than that. Also- there was no mention of needing an antenna adapter.

Turns out- the 07-08 dash kit will work- but it needs modification. There are (2) posts on the back of the dash kit that I guess line up with holes in the dash on the 07-08 models. Well the 2010 has no holes in that dash, so those posts have to be cut off- or you have to drill holes in your dash. Also- the flanges on the side of the dash kit need to be trimmed to fit the contours of the 2010 dash. After that it will fit- but it not the best looking fit I’ve ever seen. I hope they come out with a 2010 version soon.

Also- the 2010 model needs an antenna adapter- something that would have been nice to know before I installed the new HU and my wife had to go 2 weeks w/o radio.:annoyed: Anyway, turns out it takes a Honda antenna adapter, the model I used was from Best Kits, (Aamp of America), BAA28

Parts I used (all Best Kits)

Dash Kit- BKMA1533B
Wiring harness- BHA7902
Antenna Adapter- BAA28


Just an FYI


----------



## futurecivic (Dec 7, 2009)

thats crazy i just did a cx-9 the other day and no antenna adapter 
and for the record pretty easy vehicle to do minus dropping the customers change inside of the console.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

What year was the CX-9?


----------



## futurecivic (Dec 7, 2009)

it was a late model 2009


----------

